# مكتبه خرافيه لاكثر من 900 عنوان هندسي مختلف .. بروابط مباشره



## حامد الحمداوي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع منقول*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *

*اخواني الطلاب والمهندسين المكتبه تشتمل على العديد من كتب الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية والكهربائية والالكترونية في شتى مجالاتها , وكذلك سلسلة شوم و دوميس التعليمية وغيرها الكثير ,,,,*

*تحتوي المكتبة على العديد من الكتب التي تغطي الاقسام التالية : *
*1- إدارة المشاريع Project Managment*
*أ- براميفير .*
*ب- معدات التشييد*
*2- الرسم الهندسي Draw Engineering*
*3- دورة تقييم وإصلاح المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة المبادئ والتطبيقات*
*4- سلسلة دوميس التعليمية Dummies DerieS*
*5- سلسلة شوم التعليمية Collection of Schaum's Outline *
*6- علوم هندسية أخرى*
*7- كتب هندسية*
*8- ندوة الكوارث وسلامة المباني في الدول العربية 2008 *
*9- هندسة الانشاءات Construction Engineering *
*10- هندسة المياه والبيئة Environment And Water Engineering*
*11- هندسة النقل والمرور Traffic and Transportation Engineering *
*12- هندسة معمارية Architecture Engineering *
*13-هندسة كهربائية والكترونية Electrical and electronics Engineering *
*14-هندسة ميكانيكية Mechanical Engineering*


*http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/6...f/sharing.html*


*راجياً من الله ان تكون مفيدة للجميع , واتمنى التوفيق لي ولكم ... *​


----------



## المسلم84 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراجزيلا

بس الرابط مو شغال..


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/6341529/f944b47f/sharing.html


----------



## الق (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ااااااجزيلا


----------



## الق (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانت بخير 
وشكرا لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

المسلم84 قال:


> شكراجزيلا
> 
> بس الرابط مو شغال..


 
تمت اعادته مع تحياتي
كل عام وانت بخير 
وشكرا لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الق قال:


> شكرا ااااااجزيلا


 
كل عام وانت بخير 
وشكرا لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندسة البغدادية قال:


> شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


حياك الله اختي البغداديه
كرخية كنتي ام رصافيه
كل عام وانت بخير 
وشكرا لك


----------



## آلوووءة (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير 
لماذا لا يوجد للهندسة الطبية ؟


----------



## عيســـى (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد*



حامد الحمداوي قال:


> حياك الله اختي البغداديه
> كرخية كنتي ام رصافيه
> كل عام وانت بخير
> وشكرا لك


 
شكرا جزيلا لإهتمامك
و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## بيوكليك (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي حامد


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسه طبيه قال:


> الله يعطيك العافيه


 
شكرا جزيلا
وايامك مباركة ان شاء الله وكل عام وانتي بخير


----------



## مهندسة جادة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

موقع جميل


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (5 أكتوبر 2008)

thanke you very much


----------



## xdevilx_77 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## blackhorse (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يديك الصحةوالعافية والعلم الغزير


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم احبتي الكرام
وتقبلوا ارق التحايا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ياغالي .

ما قصرت اخي الكريم .

البغدادي


----------



## amod (17 أبريل 2009)

اعداد رائع ومجهود جبار جزاك الله خير لتقديمك مايفيد شباب المسلمين


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (17 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير بجد مكتبة ثرة و مفيدة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكرمكم سادتي
وتقبلوا مني ارق المنى


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

